# Coca-Cola soda water ?



## Oldtimer (Mar 21, 2006)

Never seen one myself...Has a star embossed on it, says soda water under the star. 
 Property of Coca-Cola bottling co. at the bottom, but not ON the bottom. LACONIA NH on the bottom. Aqua colored, ABM. 6 OZ.

 Since I have yet to see one I am thinking it isn't common, but then again...

 As always, thank you! 

 PS, I dug this today! Along with a nice deep green small wine, about 10" tall, applied string lip.
 Had to bust the frost up around them...huge huge dump, used by no less than 4 old grand farms...I'm going back real soon!


----------



## Oldtimer (Mar 21, 2006)

Sorry, just realized this is the pre-1900 forum and the soda water is ABM....sorry..


----------



## flasherr (Mar 21, 2006)

Your bottle is a coke flavor bottle such as strawberry orange. ect.. Your bottle is probably round on top and bottom kind of squarish in the middle. this bottle will date in the 1920's or so. as far as value not a big one normaly fall in the $8-$12 range.
 Brian


----------



## capsoda (Mar 22, 2006)

Hey Richard, would this be your bottle. This one is from Frisco City, Alabama. They had a Coke bottler there until the 70s or so.







 Sorry about the crappy pic. The stars are on the top. Brian is right about the value.


----------



## Oldtimer (Mar 22, 2006)

NOPE! Not like the one in the pic...it's a "classic" soda bottle shape, crown top, ABM, perfectly round from the shoulders to the bottom. No "Squareness" to it at all. I will post a pic when I get my camera back from wifey.


----------



## Oldtimer (Mar 22, 2006)

PS, I have seen the one in the pic a lot...but not this one I have here..


----------

